# The 522 Activations



## suprap7

So I bought a 522 on Ebay and called Dish to get them to activate it and they would do it. I since then have been reading up on how to solve this problem but have not yet got it solved. I am also having trouble finding new info on the problem. Does anyone have any advice or know how to get it activated? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## boba

suprap7 said:


> So I bought a 522 on Ebay and called Dish to get them to activate it and they would do it. I since then have been reading up on how to solve this problem but have not yet got it solved. I am also having trouble finding new info on the problem. Does anyone have any advice or know how to get it activated? Please let me know. Thanks.


Go to dbsforums.com and look for bob haller's posts he claims he can get yours activated. In January they are supposed to allow activation of 522.


----------



## Bob Haller

Drop me a e mail and it will get activated

[email protected]


----------



## Jacob S

Once it gets activated will Dish Network want it back once you shut it off considering it theirs?


----------



## Bob Haller

No you buy it its yours. Probably a good idea to keep copies of documentation.

Others have activated without trouble


----------



## Bill R

Bob Haller said:


> No you buy it its yours. Probably a good idea to keep copies of documentation.


Not true. It really depends on IF the person who sold it to you REALLY owned it (many don't).


----------



## Bob Haller

In the maiil I send anyone who asks I always ttell them to buy brand new never activated boxes. They can run the ROO number by my contact to confirm its not a leased one.

I took the question as being he buys it, activates it, then in 3 years time deactivates it for some reason. Will dish ask for it back? They shouldnt but keeping copies of all correspondence is probably a good idea.

so far many have activated without a problem.


----------



## Jacob S

Its just going to be hard to resell and going to bring less because of the activation issues particularly if they will not reactivate it in the future once it is shut off or if you were to go to sell it and it could not be activated again at that time.


----------



## JerryR

Jacob S said:


> Its just going to be hard to resell and going to bring less because of the activation issues particularly if they will not reactivate it in the future once it is shut off or if you were to go to sell it and it could not be activated again at that time.


I don't get it. Am I missing something here? Why would you buy a 522 on e-bay - or anywhere else for that matter - as opposed to going thru DISH or an auth'd DISH dealer? You just know you're asking for trouble and headaches going about this way. Are the few bucks you may have saved really worth the added hassle to get it activated? This is not intended as a criticism, I truly don't understand the benefit (if any) of acquiring satellite TV in this manner.


----------



## Bob Haller

E has a rule that dealers should NOT sell 322s and 522s to customers, they are supposed to be lease only. Plus a non lease sub isnt allowed to get one at all Reportedly all systems / boxes will be lease ONLY in the future

Now dealers quiting business sell the leftove 522s on e bay. They belong to the dealer. E cant lean on the dealer since they are out of business...

this is the only wat to acquire a 322 oe 522 at this time.

Its a E customer UNFRIENDLY policy


----------



## Danny R

_I truly don't understand the benefit (if any) of acquiring satellite TV in this manner._

I'm not certain where the 522's are coming from, but Dish isn't selling them directly yet.


----------



## dnsc_installer

I've seen it happen this way.................

Cust. goes into a retailer, wants to get the equip. but only wants the install to be done by themselves, not a certified installer. Then they get home and can't get it themselves, and even if they do dish won't activate the equipment due to it is lease equip. and was not installed by a certified installer. then the cust. gets mad wants to return the equipment to the retailer, and they won't take it for some reason or another, my favorite line is it has been opened, then the cust. is stuck with equip they can't activate, so they have no recourse left but to try and sell it to recoup some of their losses.

in the end, it all mostly comes down to the retailers who don't do, know, or weren't fully trained in their job, and are allowing this *(lease only)* equip. to leave their store in this manner.

_and yes, i do work for a retailer, and have seen it happen, although 150% more at other locations than theirs._


----------



## Bob Haller

WELL HONESTLY if a sub wants to pay retail for a box why refuse them?

This lease only business makes the bottom line look a bit better, since leased boxes are technically a asset.

But theres a LOT of people myself being one that REFUSE to lease anything.

E is effectively telling them we DONT WANT YOU AS A CUSTOMER

Makes no sense at all to anyone but a beancounter


----------



## SimpleSimon

Actually, leasing this type of technology makes a LOT of sense.

Why own something like a 921 that is probably going to be obsolete long before any reasonable payback period on the box. $20/month at 50 months for a slick box is OK, but $50/mo for 20 months is not and that's about where it stands for us early adopters.


----------



## garypen

I agree. I don't know what all this desire to own Dish gear is all about. I'd much rather have a free receiver than pay $300-$1000.
They don't even charge a lease fee anymore. DHA is the same cost as the "regular" plan.


----------



## Bob Haller

Ahh do you honestly think a thousand buck box will lease for $5 a month?

Care to buy this niice brooklyn bridge, you can charfe tolls


----------



## Jacob S

I wouldnt mind leasing a receiver that costs $400+ total maybe even on the $300+ level. Anything below that can be recouped in about 4 years but with how quickly technology changes nowadays it wouldnt take very long for things to change rapidly but do you expect the satellite company to change out your receivers on a lease that often? That would get a bit expensive for them.


----------



## garypen

Cable companies do it.


----------



## Bob Haller

At least when I had cable the boxes didnt obsolete fast.

Look if the box costs $500 and has a 3 year lifespan somewhere during that 3 years the costs MUST be recouped. Either in lease fees or programming....

At $5 a month $60 a year $180 for 3 years the business model isnt supportable...


----------



## Bob Haller

Incidently I just heard from a poster here today who successfully activated theuir 522 using my contact. So as of today its possible


----------



## Jacob S

Satellite gets their sales in bulk therefore should be able to afford to make less off of each sale which would allow them to be more competitive whether its offering more hardware or offering more programming for the same price, or having the same programming that cable has for less.


----------



## andrews

JerryR said:


> I don't get it. Am I missing something here? Why would you buy a 522 on e-bay - or anywhere else for that matter - as opposed to going thru DISH or an auth'd DISH dealer? You just know you're asking for trouble and headaches going about this way. Are the few bucks you may have saved really worth the added hassle to get it activated? This is not intended as a criticism, I truly don't understand the benefit (if any) of acquiring satellite TV in this manner.


I decided to upgrade when I found out there was a way to get a 522 activated. What cinched the deal for me was the fact I could sell my 501s for almost the same price I paid for a 522. I found a source that could activate it. (I did play the "I have been here 6 years, but I am considering DirectTV card. I don't know how much impact either part had.)

Then I went on EBay and found two. One was very cheap since it had no controllers. I bought the controllers in a different EBay auction. Now I have 2 522 units. The 4 controllers are a bit of a pain, but we will live with it.

I do want to see the software fixed, especially the sync problems, but also the "random" reboots, but overall I am greatly happy with the extra amount of storage. I would prefer not having the extra $10/month fee (the VOD fee for each), but I can live with that given the amount of storage, and the 2 tuners. I would have leased them, but I figure I got both for less than $100 net.

I did call and verify information before bidding. Many listed units would not have been activated since they still belonged to Dish. These were both "free and clear" new units. One has even been swapped out since. I had a brief problem getting the replacement reactivated, but that was solved as well.

Brad


----------



## Jacob S

You can use your existing multi-functional remote controls for TV1 although you would have to press the VCR button after programming it with a certain code which makes it less convenient to use.


----------



## Apache

Suprap7, I just ran into the same issue you did. I bought a 522 on ebay last week. Called to have it activated and was told they could not. I sent an email to ceo @ echostar.com and received a response the same day. I spoke with a "Customer Resolution Specialist" and had it activated in 15 minutes.


----------



## Guest

Bob Haller said:


> WELL HONESTLY if a sub wants to pay retail for a box why refuse them?
> 
> This lease only business makes the bottom line look a bit better, since leased boxes are technically a asset.
> 
> But theres a LOT of people myself being one that REFUSE to lease anything.
> 
> E is effectively telling them we DONT WANT YOU AS A CUSTOMER
> 
> Makes no sense at all to anyone but a beancounter


Well Honestly Bob I really dont think E* wants you as a customer either


----------



## beejaycee

nobody said:


> Well Honestly Bob I really dont think E* wants you as a customer either


If you are going to come here and make comments like this, have the decency (and courage) to register and sign in.

Dish DID decide that their "no 522s to existing customers" policy was more important to them than my ~$100/month. I waited over 2 years for their publicy-announced equipment to be released to the masses. Now I've been with DirecTV & Tivo for over a year and the 522s are still not readily available.


----------



## Pepper

the princess said:


> Hi iam a dish network advanced technician
> Unfortunately you will ot be able to activate it because all 522 rcvrs that you buy on e-bay or get from any where else other directly from dishnetwork are stolen,
> the only way for someone to get a 522 rcvr is to sign up as new customer & has to sign up under a lease promotion otherwise dishnetwork will not activate receiver,i hope that answered your question


Absolutely NOT true. I just activated one on my existing account last month, it was bought on ebay. As long as it is "new in the box, never been activated before" they will do it, they recommend you get the receiver and smartcard numbers ahead of time so they can verify.

Just email [email protected] and tell them you're thinking of buying one, they will call you back and discuss it. As I said I have personal experience with this. I have been in communication with the ceo office as recently as today, they have not indicated that their policy has changed in any way.

There are a lot of "previously leased" boxes for sale but with some research you can get a new one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Bob Haller

the princess said:


> Hi iam a dish network advanced technician
> Unfortunately you will ot be able to activate it because all 522 rcvrs that you buy on e-bay or get from any where else other directly from dishnetwork are stolen,
> the only way for someone to get a 522 rcvr is to sign up as new customer & has to sign up under a lease promotion otherwise dishnetwork will not activate receiver,i hope that answered your question


SORRY YOUR WRONG!

All dealer receivers are purchased from E so the dealer can get them.

Now dealer buys box and then for whatever reason goes out of business.

At that time the dealer can and does sell the normally lease only box to whoever they want

This is how brand new never activated boxes end up on e bay.

Now the [email protected] has and will make a exception and activate such gray market boxes. Plus I have a contact who has activated a bunch of boxes for posters here.


----------



## uroberto

Pepper said:


> Absolutely NOT true. I just activated one on my existing account last month, it was bought on ebay. As long as it is "new in the box, never been activated before" they will do it, they recommend you get the receiver and smartcard numbers ahead of time so they can verify.
> 
> Just email [email protected] and tell them you're thinking of buying one, they will call you back and discuss it. As I said I have personal experience with this. I have been in communication with the ceo office as recently as today, they have not indicated that their policy has changed in any way.
> 
> There are a lot of "previously leased" boxes for sale but with some research you can get a new one at a reasonable price.


I did the same thing as Pepper  . I recently bought my 522 receiver from EBAY and e-mailed [email protected] to get it activated. My receiver was new and never activated. They just asked for the receiver and smart card number. They also advised me to keep the reciever hooked up to a phone line at all times.


----------



## ucop27

I am currently trying to get a NIB 522 activated, no luck with the personality blessed csr rep :nono2: . so I have just sent an email to [email protected], so will see what happens.


----------



## Bob Haller

If that doesnt do it drop me a e mail [email protected] my contact will do it for you!


----------



## ucop27

Bob Haller said:


> If that doesnt do it drop me a e mail [email protected] my contact will do it for you!


I did and you sent me the info, I appreciate it and luckily I didn't need it, E* called me within an hour of the email and they activated it without a problem.


----------



## Pepper

I think we have sufficiently proven that "the princess" is likely not a Dish Advanced Tech, and her motivation here is purely to spread disinformation, OR she's as new on the job as she is on this site and hasn't heard about the ceo office yet (Joined: Dec 9 2004, Posts: 5 - all five are misleading in some way).


----------



## Jacob S

Or maybe someone that didnt know about this other way of getting the 522's activated. I ordered one off of eBay earlier this week and will have it activated by [email protected] or [email protected] Is it a requirement to have a phoneline connected though?


----------



## uroberto

Jacob S said:


> Or maybe someone that didnt know about this other way of getting the 522's activated. I ordered one off of eBay earlier this week and will have it activated by [email protected] or [email protected] Is it a requirement to have a phoneline connected though?


You must have it connected at all times or you''ll be charged $4.99 extra.


----------



## Bob Haller

Pepper said:


> I think we have sufficiently proven that "the princess" is likely not a Dish Advanced Tech, and her motivation here is purely to spread disinformation, OR she's as new on the job as she is on this site and hasn't heard about the ceo office yet (Joined: Dec 9 2004, Posts: 5 - all five are misleading in some way).


No I believe Princess is legit and welcome her or anyone here that can help.

She probably wasnt aware of the [email protected] activities.

Remember not every tech even a advanced teck knows all thats going on.


----------



## SimpleSimon

No Bob - I saw one of the other posts (and responded).

Her knowledge level regarding equipment appears to be less than the average teenager on the street around here.


----------



## Bob Haller

She is likely a NEW excited advanced tech. Now in 5 years she wouldnt even think of E during her off hours...


----------



## Turbohawk

Ok...bear with me here, this is almost too complicated for me drunk little mind :grin: 

Neighbor has a 522 :eek2: and he's gone back to cable for some reason 

So, I'm over at his house, watching some hi def on his 72" mega monster plasma (he must have robbed a bank  ) and I see the sparkling little 522 sitting there all alone with both remotes just begging for a new home. I ask him (lets call him Herb to protect the innocent), "Hey Herb, how the hell do you have a 522 just sitting there?" Herb tells me the following:

He's contacted Dishnet to send him a box to send back the reciever. This was in September '04. In mid October, he gets a bill from dishnet for $600+ for the receiver. He then calls them again and after all the hoopla they tell him that they are indeed sending out another box to ship the reciever back, and who knows why he didn't get a box the first time. It is now mid December, and still NO box has materialized! 

So Herb, the generous, tells me, "Take the damned thing if you want it. If they ever send me a box I'll get it from you or I'll just tell them my dog ate it." He says this with a hearty laugh.

Eagerly, I take it home and call Dishnet.

I just got off the phone with Dish relaying the above story and asking why don't I just "take" this reciever "over", in other words, pretend it got back home and you shipped it back out to me, and the dude tells me that there is no way they can add that reciever to my account, even if they wanted to, because I'm on a completely different computer system (I assume he means they have different computer systems for different customers based on equipment??  )

So, I ask this same guy, ok, forget about my "friend", I want my very own 522. He tells me, in a roundabout way that he can't do that...not yet. He mentions over and over about some meeting they had and that they intend to make this and other equipment available to customers like me who've been with Dishnet since day 2 (almost literally). And I'd just have to be patient. IT'S BEEN YEARS OF PATIENCE I'VE HAD! 

Dishnet, I hope your listening to this: It's stuff like this that makes me just want to toss all this crap in the garbage. I had to deal with the original FREAKIN Dishplayer. I deserve much sympathy and love from Dishnetwork for still sending them my money! OR, is it that I'm just a complete IDIOT??? I'm getting tired of these stupid games. I demand to be treated BETTER than a new customer...or I'm gone...FOREVER. And I really mean it this time!

So here I have a 522 in my hand but it isn't really there. How stupid is this?


----------



## kwajr

Bob Haller said:


> No you buy it its yours. Probably a good idea to keep copies of documentation.
> 
> Others have activated without trouble


but see thats like saying if i buy a car from a guy and find out it was stolen its mine it doesnt work that way unless dish is letting it happen


----------



## Bob Haller

Ahh dealer BUYS box, its his property! 

Dealer goes OUT OF BUSINESS and sells off his property for whatrever he can get

Joe poster here BUYS box from the actual owner, dealer who is out of business.

Joe now owns box free and clear

E can refuse to activate probably loosing joe as a customer

So E CEO office activates 522 and 322s as needed. It helps if your a poster here, they REALLY dont want us ranting


NO ONE STOLE ANYTHING!!


----------



## kwajr

the dealer did not buy box either


----------



## kwajr

i know they probably can get it active just saying the facts


----------



## Bob Haller

kwajr said:


> the dealer did not buy box either


E will not send out a box till the dealer has somehow PAID for it! I asked a current dealer about this the other day.

Now IU guess a box could of been stolen iun transit but that would go back to the e bay seller, for moving hot goods/

Buy box from a experienced big positive feedback dealer to be safe


----------



## Bob Haller

kwajr said:


> the dealer did not buy box either


The PROOF this isnt a problem? The 30 or so successful 522 activations


----------



## chaddux

Bob Haller said:


> The PROOF this isnt a problem? The 30 or so successful 522 activations


I agree. There is not much room for argument. The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## n0qcu

kwajr said:


> the dealer did not buy box either


I guess you don't know how E* operates. The dealer has buy everything.
After the install dish pays the installer for the equipment used. 
In other words E* buys the receiver back so they can lease it to the customer.


----------



## kwajr

n0qcu said:


> I guess you don't know how E* operates. The dealer has buy everything.
> After the install dish pays the installer for the equipment used.
> In other words E* buys the receiver back so they can lease it to the customer.


thank you sems odd though


----------



## SimpleSimon

kwajr said:


> thank you sems odd though


 It is, and that's not even the half of it - believe me.


----------



## Bob Haller

E doesnt trust for probably good reasons a bunch of dealers who could get the boxes, sell them to hackers and drop off the face of the earth.

The early days were full of scounderls as dealers, today its much imporoved.

But the realytionship between E and its dealers is convluted at BEST, and at worst E rips off its dealers

Dealer does top notch install for a old couple. 4 months later the wife dies of a stroke, her husband moves in with his son, who cancels a service he no longer needs, and the dealers activation $$$ is debited back out of his account.

Deaths divorces etc etc, even a BAD CSR experience can take food off the dealers table


----------



## Jacob S

I can understand get a chargeback on someone that no longer pays his bill or passes way since Dish is no longer getting any money then they should not be obligated to pay the retailer because its a business. I do agree though that some CSR's do make customers mad or Dish Network messes and causes the customer to disconnect and the retailers pay the price. I have had that happen to me a number of times and the retailer gets penalized for that. I always tell the customer multiple times to call me if there are ANY problems or questions even if its a question about their bill. It keeps Dish Network's phone lines from being as tied up and its less of a chance for something to go wrong. Sometimes I can help them better than a CSR can.


----------



## Bob Haller

I think chargebacks for deaths and divorces is wrong. If the dealer did HIS JOB why penalize him for something he had no control over.

In your job how would you like YOUR employeer debiting your bank account months after you did the job right, but something completely out of your control messed it up?

No doubt in the beginning they were concerned dealers would endlessely churn all their friends to make a quick buck.....

but customer dies or gets divorced? plainly unfair....

Should be considered by provider as cost of doing business>............


----------



## Jacob S

I can understand both sides of this but unfortunately Dish Network would tell the retailer that it would be cost of doing his business. Seeing how this does not happen very often though a big corporation could offer some kind of relief in those particular instances to the retailer if the proof can be given in such a case.

Anyways, I tried getting a 522 receiver activated today but ended up having no luck in doing so. Some lady by the name of Kristen (I think that is her name) left a message on my voice mail about an hour later after emailing [email protected] but I didnt get enough time to answer the phone. I tried calling back twice and emailed back a message again without any response back and without having in luck in contacting the person. I even left a message on her answering machine/voice mail. I thought one was supposed to get a response back quickly, but I guess if you cant get them the first time your out of luck.


----------



## n0qcu

Yes, Kristen is one that can activate the 522.


----------



## Jacob S

Obviously she couldnt today. You cant get a hold of her if you cant answer the call in time when they call.


----------



## Pepper

Jacob,

I think Kristen works early morning to early afternoon, she will probably respond to you tomorrow. If you don't get anywhere PM me and I'll give you a manager's contact info.


----------



## Jacob S

Thanks


----------



## Bob Haller

I think it best to connect 322 or 522s to the dish and keave them there waiting for the were on command. expect minor delays, since your doing something special.

I CEO office and reps are being very nice accomodating us, and no rep works 24 /7


----------



## n0qcu

Pepper said:


> Jacob,
> 
> I think Kristen works early morning to early afternoon, she will probably respond to you tomorrow. If you don't get anywhere PM me and I'll give you a manager's contact info.


Actually her voice mail says she works 9:00 to 6:00 MST


----------



## Bob Haller

remember this is holiday time.. lots of folks on vacations...


----------



## Jacob S

Well still no call back.  I have sent two emails total and called twice total and I should have received a call back by now especially considering most everyone else got a call back in an hour like I did yesterday when she tried to call me back and I couldnt anwer her call in time. I dont want to wait too late into the week and end up not having it activated in a week. That is totally unacceptable for me.


----------



## kwajr

Jacob S said:


> Well still no call back. I have sent two emails total and called twice total and I should have received a call back by now especially considering most everyone else got a call back in an hour like I did yesterday when she tried to call me back and I couldnt anwer her call in time. I dont want to wait too late into the week and end up not having it activated in a week. That is totally unacceptable for me.


unacceptable for you you want dish to turn on a unit that they aren't even supposed to turn on for you but you have the nerve to say its unacceptable for them to take there time doing it get over your self fella :grin:


----------



## Jacob S

Excuse me but I dont have all day every day to wait by the phone for them to call so I dont appreciate that comment sir.


----------



## kwajr

Jacob S said:


> Excuse me but I dont have all day every day to wait by the phone for them to call so I dont appreciate that comment sir.


well they are doing you A FAVOR


----------



## Bob Haller

Connect new box, leave poowered on E mail them the ROO and smartcared number, do be absoilutely accurate.

Some people are in such a rush. Your getting a FAVOR appreciate it!


----------



## Pepper

When I wrote to them I gave my dish account number, home phone, cell phone (with a note <--you may call this 24/7) and email.

Kristen called my cell about an hour later and followed up with a reply to the email.

I would bet they are days behind on looking at emails right now with hundreds to thousands of 501,508,510,721,921 users complaining about the apparent dropping of the NBR project for their machines.


----------



## Jacob S

I finally got it activated. I did not think of it as doing me a favor but your right, it is a favor that they are doing for me, but still one cannot be available all the time to wait by their phones for a response back. I gave the information in an email as you specified. 

I guess some of my frustration goes back to an experience I had with a 501 a few years back and nobody contacting me back as they should have and them sending me a 301 as a replacement to the DVR.


----------



## Turbohawk

Anyone ever dealt with Amanda Woods? She made it quite clear that if the 522 was already activated, there was nothing she could do. I'm going to demand a 522 or I go to Direct. Simple as that. Heck, I'm not even asking for a 921! I'm not greedy.


----------



## Turbohawk

On second thought, having been a loyal Dish customer since 1995, a full decade, I demand the best, or I fly. I'm tired of getting hand-me-downs and begging for the newer, cooler stuff. Let it be written, let it be done.


----------



## Bob Haller

Turbor whats the problem? YOU MUST MUST MUST BUY A BRAND NEW NEVER ACTIVATED BOX!!!.

If it was ever previously activated it will come up as a lease lost stolen and must be returned to E....


----------



## Turbohawk

Bob, have you forgotten the issue already? Go back to my "story", a few posts back. If you think I'm still in the wrong, then you are brainwashed.

G-day.


----------



## Bob Haller

Turbohawk said:


> Bob, have you forgotten the issue already? Go back to my "story", a few posts back. If you think I'm still in the wrong, then you are brainwashed.
> 
> G-day.


Well neighbor dropped E 522 leased. E nnever sent pick up box Neighbor wiull get charged $600 for non return

Why not just buy a 522 fropm e bay, give box back to neeighbor? When he finds his credit ruined he will be pounding on your door anyway

This does answer what happens if you try to convert leased box.....

no dice on this. not saying its right but it is their rule

Activating it for YOU would likely make it impossible to get the money legally from the previous user


----------



## Turbohawk

Hey, I'm completely cool with getting me another 522. But they are saying NO, we can't/won't give you one. But here is one sitting here. He's waiting on them. I've verified his story through Dish. He owes nothing on top of getting reciever back. But dish says "no" to me to use it? 

Then I want a new one, and NOW. I'm the customer, damnit. Have they forgotten the reason they are in business? So now they are going to force me to be "creative" to get what I want? They aren't very smart, and never have been. Way back to the days of the 7100, they've treated existing customers like trash. They promise the sun, moon and stars to get you to sign up, but you better never want a new receiver 10 years from now! 

This is the real issue, how they treat a customer. My neighbor has even called dish telling them that he wants to sign it over to me. They know everything is 100% legit. Stupid rules for stupid companies. I guess I ought to thank you for pointing out what I really need to do. Sh*tcan dish.

Gday


----------



## n0qcu

Do you think if your neighbor gave you his cable box that the cable co would activate it for you. I think not. So why would you expect dish to activate a 522 that your neighbor gave you.


----------



## Pepper

Well if they were to add the box to his account they are getting $5 VOD fee and $5 mirror fee every month, plus satisfying a paying customer. With it sitting in the neighbor's garage they get zero.

<sarcasm>Oh wait. If it was just the ten bucks they would probably do it. They probably don't want to risk accidentally getting into any of that "satisfy the customer" stuff.</sarcasm>


----------



## Bob Haller

Oh I agree the lease only rule is dumb

I think it will HAVE to change


----------



## Jacob S

If the receiver is used and it was not leased but bought outright then it should be able to be sold to someone else and activated, am I right?


----------



## Bob Haller

Jacob S said:


> If the receiver is used and it was not leased but bought outright then it should be able to be sold to someone else and activated, am I right?


Yeah thats OK according to CEOaddress.

The trouble is all other boxes appear lost stolen

If you rent or lease a car and dont return it at the end of lease is it not stolen? :nono2:


----------



## buckyp

I just got this response from [email protected] when I ranted about not being able to get a 522.:

Thank you for your recent email.

We will be starting a promotion in February 2005 for existing customers to get a 522. This will be a leasing option only. If you are looking to own a 522 you can check out Ebay and you will find that local retailers are selling them. If you choose that route please contact me with the receiver number and we will activate it as soon as you get it!

If you have further questions please feel free to contact me!

Thank you,

Amanda Woods

Think I'll keep the 510 til I can lease a 522. BTW, will there be another $50 install fee? I CAN install it myself and need no further cabling or switches.


----------



## BuckeyeChris

buckyp said:


> I just got this response from [email protected] when I ranted about not being able to get a 522.:
> 
> Thank you for your recent email.
> 
> We will be starting a promotion in February 2005 for existing customers to get a 522. This will be a leasing option only. If you are looking to own a 522 you can check out Ebay and you will find that local retailers are selling them. If you choose that route please contact me with the receiver number and we will activate it as soon as you get it!
> 
> If you have further questions please feel free to contact me!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Amanda Woods
> 
> Think I'll keep the 510 til I can lease a 522. BTW, will there be another $50 install fee? I CAN install it myself and need no further cabling or switches.


Well, there you go. The above post should be stickied for future reference.

Now, let's see how many people who have been pining for a 522 will now start to ***** :icon_cry: that their only options are to lease :contract: or go the Russian Roulette used/new? route from eBay :computer:. You just can't please everyone.


----------



## SimpleSimon

Given E* history, why would anyone WANT to actually own one of their boxes.

The only reason I own a 921 is that was the only way under the Clarke Belt for me to get a HD DVR without losing my grandfathered distant nets.


----------



## Bob Haller

SimpleSimon said:


> Given E* history, why would anyone WANT to actually own one of their boxes.
> 
> The only reason I own a 921 is that was the only way under the Clarke Belt for me to get a HD DVR without losing my grandfathered distant nets.


Why BUY?

What do YOU think the lease fee will be for a $1000 box?


----------



## SimpleSimon

Bob Haller said:


> Why BUY?
> 
> What do YOU think the lease fee will be for a $1000 box?


 Well, the lease fee for a dual-tuner SD DVR is zero. The lease fee for a single tuner HD non-DVR is zero. And of course, the lease fees for lesser boxes are also zero.

Given the complete data set (everything except a HD PVR) we have to work with, logic dictates that it will be zero.

I find that unlikely, but it also tends to indicate that it won't be much.


----------



## cglide

> I just got this response from [email protected] when I ranted about not being able to get a 522.:
> 
> Thank you for your recent email.
> 
> We will be starting a promotion in February 2005 for existing customers to get a 522. This will be a leasing option only. If you are looking to own a 522 you can check out Ebay and you will find that local retailers are selling them. If you choose that route please contact me with the receiver number and we will activate it as soon as you get it!
> 
> If you have further questions please feel free to contact me!


The CEO address is no longer working is there anyother address that will work for the 522 activation


----------



## JohnMI

I just posted this in another thread, but it seems even more appropriate to this one, so I thought that I'd note it here also for future readers...

Just because I wanted to be sure, I just emailed the CEO email address and asked if, as a currently non-lease customer, would I be able to activate a 522 that I bought from EBay. The reply (from Kristen) was clearly that I could. She said that as long as the 522 was not a leased receiver (i.e. someone had one under lease and then tried to sell it instead of returning it to Dish) and there was no balance (just like any receiver that you activate), then there would be no problem activating a 522 on my non-lease account.

She also offered to check to make sure there would be no problems if I had the receiver and smartcard numbers from a unit that was for sale.

- John...


----------



## n0qcu

Just to confirm. I emailed [email protected] earlier today and less than an hour later my new 522 was activated.


----------



## cglide

> I just got this response from [email protected] when I ranted about not being able to get a 522.:
> 
> Thank you for your recent email.


OK I was wrong...as you can see in the above notes the email address is incorrect. I copied the wrong address. There is only 1 "a" in echostar......I emailed the right address and got my 522 hooked up.....This receiver is amazing !!!!!!!! if you do not have on you need one......   

*Thank you* to the ones who help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrews

It is great, though some things are sure to annoy you as well. 

I wouldn't go back to my 501s, but I do wish the glitches were much fewer.

Brad


----------



## Bob Haller

glad to see they will still activate 522s.

is the lease fee per box?


----------



## andrews

I don't pay any lease fees, but I do pay $5 for the extra receiver and $10 (5 + 5) for the VOD fee on each box. I would call those the "because we can" fees. I certainly don't get much extra for them. 

Brad


----------



## JohnMI

Just to note this... For fun, yesterday, I got the Receiver IDs from 8 random 522 auctions on EBay and sent them to Dish to check for activation. Of those 8, only ONE of them came back clean-and-clear. The other 7 were former lease units that they would not activate or had crazy balances on them that would make them worthless.

Just something to keep in mind when EBay shopping for a 522...

I'm going with the leased 522 to replace my 721. I just don't see the worth of buying a 522 any more (except for people that want to open them up as was suggested previously, I guess)...

- John...


----------



## andrews

If it is a secondary unit the lease option is a no-cost way. If I wanted a 3rd receiver, that is what I would do.

Is there any up front cost to it?

Brad


----------



## JohnMI

This will be replacing my 721 with a 522 for me, so there will be the extra $5/month lease fee. Oh, and the $5/month DVR/VOD fee, right? So I guess it adds $10/month for me...

As far as I know, the 522 deal will not have any up front cost, no. It doesn't start until February 1st, so I don't have details beyond what I've seen here (plus a little teaser image at DishNetwork.com).

- John...


----------



## Bob Haller

jgoggan said:


> This will be replacing my 721 with a 522 for me, so there will be the extra $5/month lease fee. Oh, and the $5/month DVR/VOD fee, right? So I guess it adds $10/month for me...
> 
> As far as I know, the 522 deal will not have any up front cost, no. It doesn't start until February 1st, so I don't have details beyond what I've seen here (plus a little teaser image at DishNetwork.com).
> 
> - John...


are they requiring a install for a 721 upgrade to a 522?

kinda dumb to just swap connectors


----------



## JohnMI

Yes, from what I understand, all of the leased 522s require an install (but it is free, of course).

I might have them install it to the bedroom -- just to get two runs in there just in case I need them later. Then I'll move it back myself to where the 721 is now. 

- John...


----------



## srrobinson2

SimpleSimon said:


> Actually, leasing this type of technology makes a LOT of sense.
> 
> Why own something like a 921 that is probably going to be obsolete long before any reasonable payback period on the box. $20/month at 50 months for a slick box is OK, but $50/mo for 20 months is not and that's about where it stands for us early adopters.


I agree and wish they lease option had been available a year ago when I dropped $1000 to be in the 921 alpha/beta tester group.

I have a 510 which I'm considering replacing with a 522 (lease option). Does anyone know if I will have an problems from Dish or the 522 installer if I sell my 510 on eBay?

When I got my 510 installed, the installer wanted my old model 5000 unit to take with him and when I told him I no longer had it, they charged me a $49 fee claiming that they had to give all old boxes back to E* and they would be out the core charge otherwise. Will the same thing happen, and is it legitimate?


----------



## Bob Haller

the offer doesnt mention requiring a trade in although some workers will try and get it from you. I see E dropped the price on refurb 508s to $200 and 501s too price ???


----------



## Jacob S

508 went to $200 and 501 went to $150.


----------

